# Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 - Sockel 1151 geeignet?



## The-Typhoon (4. Mai 2015)

Halli Hallo.
Ich plane zum Jahresende den Wechsel von Ivy auf Skylake und habe gerade etwas Geld über und wollte mir einzelne Komponenten wie Gehäuse und CPU Kühler schon im Vorfeld besorgen, damit mich am Jahresende nur noch der halbe Schlag trifft 
Gehäuse soll es das Phanteks Enthoo Primo werden und CPU Kühler der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3.
Gehäuse sollte aber ja für alle möglichen Sockel passen, außer die entwickeln jetzt ne ganz neue Mainboardgröße.. 

Wie sieht das aber beim Kühler aus? Meint ihr der Dark Rock Pro 3 wird den 1151er unterstützen? 1150 kann er ja, da hoffe ich doch dass die die eine Ziffer weiter auch unterstützen?!

Viele Grüße,
Maurice


----------



## FrozenPie (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Bohrungen gleich bleiben, wovon ich ausgehe, da Sockel 1155, 1150 und 1156 schon die selben Bohrungen hatten, dann sollte er passen. Aber in die Zukunft kann ich nicht sehen, deswegen keine Garantie


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Mai 2015)

Sieht aber ganz danach aus:
Desktopprozessor: Intels Übertakter-Chip Skylake erscheint im August - Golem.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2015)

Das wissen wir sobald die CPU´s auf dem Markt sind bzw. wenn Intel es bekannt gibt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Mai 2015)

Hmm, die Bohrungen wandern wieder um je 2mm nach außen, wie es schon bei 775 -> 1156 war? Aber dann wären es ja die Bohrungen vom 1366. Aber vielleicht wandern sie ja um 4mm, auch wenn sich nur ein Pin im Sockel ändert


----------

